# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  @@@ interviews  @@@

## Santi

@@@ interviews  @@@

*Kamala Surayya -----page 1 & 2
  Dr APJ Abdul Kalam-----page 8*

----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## Santi



----------


## jeevantvm

Thanks kubrick..it is really a good read............... :Victory: 
Enu publish cheytha interview anitu?????

----------


## Santi

> Thanks kubrick..it is really a good read...............
> Enu publish cheytha interview anitu?????


2002......thanks for the response ...jaan ithu thudangiyathu abadayo ennu vicharchu irikkarnnu........ :Ohmy:

----------


## Santi



----------


## jeevantvm

> 2002......thanks for the response ...jaan ithu thudangiyathu abadayo ennu vicharchu irikkarnnu........


Really good initiative...kitukanenkil eniyum edutu chambu....

----------


## Santi

> Really good initiative...kitukanenkil eniyum edutu chambu....


sangathikal kore undu...melle melle oronnayi irakki vidam....... :Happy:

----------


## veecee

kollam paripadi....

----------


## jeevantvm

> oru doubt chodikkatte ..ente oru uncle undu mooparu tamilnattil ninnu aanu marry cheythe ...athinu shesham tamil movie lover aayi mari (wife ne pedichu vere movie onnum kanilla) ithum athu pole valla accident um aano ??


Angane anenkil eniku vinduja menonteyum jomoludeyum cinema matrame kanan patuuuu..... :Shame on you:  :Shame on you:  :Shame on you:

----------


## Santi

> so wat is ur branch?


enikkatra chiri onnum varanilla..... :Nea: 

branch IT..... :Wacko:

----------


## akanghi m das

> enikkatra chiri onnum varanilla.....
> 
> branch IT.....



sorry.... :bounce:  :bounce: 

y don u try in banglore or hyd??

better scope naa...

----------


## Santi

> sorry....
> 
> y don u try in banglore or hyd??
> 
> better scope naa...


naadinodu vayankara attachmenta ....naadu vittu pokilla...... :Angel: 

pinne ippo veettil amma matre ullu...athu kondu adikam chuttinadakkan pattilla....

----------


## akanghi m das

> naadinodu vayankara attachmenta ....naadu vittu pokilla......



yeah...home sweet home.... :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Santi

> Angane anenkil eniku vinduja menonteyum jomoludeyum cinema matrame kanan patuuuu.....


jaan athinu wife ne matram alla udeshiche...officil eetho mokku chappiya girl vannenno guide cheyan parnjenno nammade love story thredil parayana kettallo. :Icecream:

----------


## jeevantvm

> jaan athinu wife ne matram alla udeshiche...officil eetho mokku chappiya girl vannenno guide cheyan parnjenno nammade love story thredil parayana kettallo.


Enduuu...Atu saninte kadha ale...verute manyanmare kurichu apavadam paranju paratarutu.... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## akanghi m das

> jaan athinu wife ne matram alla udeshiche...officil eetho mokku chappiya girl vannenno guide cheyan parnjenno nammade love story thredil parayana kettallo.



ivvide love story threadum undo?? :Nea:

----------


## Santi

> ivvide love story threadum undo??


undu ...akkiyude onnu randennam postikko ...


http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ee-ormakk.html

----------


## akanghi m das

> undu ...akkiyude onnu randennam postikko ...
> 
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...ee-ormakk.html



 :Yawn:  :Yawn:  


am single  :profileleft:  :profileleft: 

no experience in this regard...even if i have  it's too early(jus 2 days in2 FK) 2 put in a public forum :Basketball:

----------


## Santi

> am single 
> 
> no experience in this regard...even if i have  it's too early(jus 2 days in2 FK) 2 put in a public forum


+2 student aanalle...ennodu eppalum marannu ponu.....ippathe students okke entha valiya aalkkare pole samsarikkane.... :Thinking:

----------


## Santi

jeevan stand vittu poyo ...korean penninte karyam jaan veruthe paranjathalle..... :Huh:

----------


## akanghi m das

> +2 student aanalle...ennodu eppalum marannu ponu.....ippathe students okke entha valiya aalkkare pole samsarikkane....



+2 over......pinne jhan entha cheyande ...ella details eduthu post cheyano?

ippo ethayalum illa....karanam entethu fake id annena chilaru parayunne....kurachu naalu kazhinjhu thetudharana okke mariyitu ee threadil post idam.. :Dirol:  :Dirol:

----------


## akanghi m das

in b/w santinoyude love story undo athil??

----------


## Santi

> in b/w santinoyude love story undo athil??


illa jaan ente tragic love story idam ennu vechu thudangiya thread aayirunnu...pakshe same topic thread aadyame undennu paranju athu merge cheythu... :Doh: ..appo enikku mood poyi..oru divasam jaan edunnundu.... :Angel:

----------


## Santi

> +2 over......pinne jhan entha cheyande ...ella details eduthu post cheyano?
> 
> ippo ethayalum illa....karanam entethu fake id annena chilaru parayunne....kurachu naalu kazhinjhu thetudharana okke mariyitu ee threadil post idam..


jaan oru suggestion paranjathalle.... :Tongue Smilie: 

fake id aanennu ellarem patti parayarundu....enikku fake aanennu paranju oru thavana ban vare kittiyatha.... :Sad: ..

----------


## akanghi m das

> illa jaan ente tragic love story idam ennu vechu thudangiya thread aayirunnu...pakshe same topic thread aadyame undennu paranju athu merge cheythu.....appo enikku mood poyi..oru divasam jaan edunnundu....



tragic??

did ur GF  dump u? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## akanghi m das

> jaan oru suggestion paranjathalle....
> 
> fake id aanennu ellarem patti parayarundu....enikku fake aanennu paranju oru thavana ban vare kittiyatha......



appo fake alla ennu enghane prove cheythu?? :Basketball:

----------


## Santi

> appo fake alla ennu enghane prove cheythu??


prove cheythathonnumilla ...ipplaum ellarum angane thanna vilikkane.. :Mr. Green:

----------


## Santi

> tragic??
> 
> did ur GF  dump u?


ente okke old fashioned love aayirunnu...... :Whistle1: 
pazaya filimil okke kandittille athu polethe  .... :Glare: 

last eppalum tragedy urappa....... :Dntknw:

----------


## akanghi m das

> ente okke old fashioned love aayirunnu......
> pazaya filimil okke kandittille athu polethe  ....
> 
> last eppalum tragedy urappa.......



 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 


ok...santino....best of luck for ur job....am going ...gotta sleep  :Online2long:  :Online2long: 


had a good time chatting wit u....see u later...

----------


## Santi

> ok...santino....best of luck for ur job....am going ...gotta sleep 
> 
> 
> had a good time chatting wit u....see u later...


ok.thanks..goodnight...akhangi (spelling padichee.. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: )
naale muthal jolykku ponallo ennalochikkumbol urakkam varanilla...... :Huh:

----------


## jeevantvm

> jeevan stand vittu poyo ...korean penninte karyam jaan veruthe paranjathalle.....


edaikoru sushi kazhikan poyi......Nalla visapundayirunu....... :Beach1:

----------


## Santi

> edaikoru sushi kazhikan poyi......Nalla visapundayirunu.......


ennum ore menu aanallo........ :Closedeyes:

----------


## jeevantvm

> ennum ore menu aanallo........


Pala taram sushi undu....Atu matram ala...snacksinu option kurava.....
Etoru japanesekarante cafe anu.....

----------


## Santi

> Pala taram sushi undu....Atu matram ala...snacksinu option kurava.....
> Etoru japanesekarante cafe anu.....


oho enikithonnum valiya pidi illa ...... :Think: 

valla parippu vada pazam pori ennokke ariyam ennallathe.... :drunken:  :drunken:

----------


## jeevantvm

> oho enikithonnum valiya pidi illa ......
> 
> valla parippu vada pazam pori ennokke ariyam ennallathe....


Atoke kazhicha kalam maranu.............trivandrumthu choodoke kuranjooo.....

----------


## Santi

> Atoke kazhicha kalam maranu.............trivandrumthu choodoke kuranjooo.....


kerala pothuve onnu thanuthittundu......... :Icecream:

----------


## jeevantvm

> kerala pothuve onnu thanuthittundu.........


Tharoor 24thu etunundu choodakan.................. :Clap3:

----------


## Santi

.................

----------


## jeevantvm

Good night kubrick...............

----------


## HugsnKisses

thanks 4 the interviews.

----------


## Basilvp

Interview?

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

madhavikutti interview vaayichu thudangi..thnx santi bhai...

----------

